# Tribal Horses



## fadedoak

I have been drawing like this for ages, though, haven't had the chance to take on a drawing recently. 









"Winged Horse" 









"Canter Fly" ---- Look closely at the wings! 










"Painted In" 









"Three Horses" 

And... since I don't want to make a new thread.. 








"Cloud Horse" ---- 
Created by finger weaving and tying, represents childhood and looking at the clouds willing to be free and on horseback once again.

More (nonhorse) drawings can be see at 
Arts and Crafts


----------



## MN Tigerstripes

Very cool


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

That's really cool!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

very awesome!


----------



## West

Very neat. They are awesome I love the finger weaving.


----------



## Jillyann

WOW! I would love to be able to draw like that! So amazing.


----------



## abagayle

These are great. The butterfly would make a gorgeous backpiece tattoo.


----------



## free_sprtd

wow i love the drawings!!! very creative for sure


----------



## equus717

very nice drawings...


----------



## jadeewood

nice!!!!!!!


----------

